# When gentoo-sources 3.1.x without ~amd64

## haneulso

My system is some strange.

When I search gentoo-sources 3.1.1 version is available.

```

 sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 3.1.1

      Latest version installed: 3.1.1

      Size of files: 76,000 kB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.1 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2 !deblob? ( freedist )

```

But, when I emerge gentoo-sources, 3.0.6 version will be installed.

```

localhost Download # emerge gentoo-sources

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies               ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.6

^C

Exiting on signal 2

 * linux-3.0.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                     [ ok ]

 * genpatches-3.0-8.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * genpatches-3.0-8.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...       [ ok ]

```

My emerge --info is

```

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.3-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_3800+-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Dec 2011 23:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo vmware

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.iij.ad.jp/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/  ftp://ftp.kaist.ac.kr/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://gg3.net/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO  ftp://ftp.ecc.u-tokyo.ac.jp/GENTOO http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr ftp://ftp.daum.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.daum.net/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/vmware"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="(-avahi) 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 apm arts autoipd avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdparanoia cdr cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dga divx divx4linux dri dts dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread embedded emerald emovix encode esd extras faac faad fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran freetype freetype2 ftp fts3 gdbm gdu gif gimpprint gmedia gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal httpd iconv imagemagick imlib immqt-bc ipv6 java jpeg jpge kde kdrive ldap libffi libnotify lirc live livecd mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat melt mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules motif mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly objc ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline realcodecs realmedia samba scanner script sdk sdl semantic-desktop session slp spell sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl static-libs stream suid svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd video vlm vmware-tools vorbis webkit wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xcb xinerama xml xmms xorg xprint xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Gentoo-sources has no Use Flags like ~amd64.

----------

## eccerr0r

According to the copy of the portage tree I have, gentoo-sources-3.1.1 is still keyworded ~amd64 and thus is "unstable".  This isn't a "use" flag, it's rather a "keyword."

You could add:

=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.1 ~amd64

in /etc/portage/package.keywords, this will allow this version of gentoo-sources to merge.  Watch out for doing things like this (though gentoo-sources is generally safe) -- this can cause dependency nightmares.

It is a bit strange, perhaps 3.1.1 was keyworded as stable for a while and thus you picked up this as stable, then later retracted.  Odd.

----------

## Hu

When Portage does not pick the version you want, try requesting that version explicitly.  This will force Portage to either use that version or print an error explaining why it will not use it.  For example, on a non-testing system, this is my output when I run emerge --pretend --verbose =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.1:

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.1  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 75,503 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 75,503 kB

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.1 (argument)

>=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.1 ~amd64

NOTE: This --autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting

      EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.
```

----------

